# Has high gas prices changed the way you work?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

How has the price of gas affected your routine?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I'll now go no more than 7 total miles for an order. I'll also no longer take deliveries to areas where I'll have to dead mile back unless it's at least $3/mile.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Expect the price of oil and tires to go up also (as they're also oil-based products), and I'd guess cleaning products also. Vehicle prices are wayyyy up. My cost per mile is way up, so what's considered a low-ball offer has changed as @Seamus points out. Multi-app / multi-phone / organized resource pooling with hacks seems to be on the rise, RS companies seem to reward it as they pay less but charge the same--maybe that's why there are so many low-ball offers.

A bit of a sideline comment: Car jackings are on the rise, crime by me is wayyy up as are murders. RS/food is getting as dangerous as being a pizza delivery driver.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I'll now go no more than 7 total miles for an order. I'll also no longer take deliveries to areas where I'll have to dead mile back unless it's at least $3/mile.


That has got to be the most common consequence of these higher prices. Still looking to see if anyone has calculated how much the fuel stipend ameliorates the higher cost of fuel (come on Seamus, make the calculation. You are our designated Mentat ;> ), but in general drivers of any ilk have to be far more conscious of dead miles.

Even though I drive an EV I am becoming more and more circumspect about long pickups and rides routing me outside my normal driving area. A few days ago I slipped up and only after starting a trip realized the couple had keyed in a destination 1.5 hours away. Boy oh boy, the smiles sure did disappear off their faces upon learning I would not take them that far. I avoid these scenarios at all cost because it is upsetting for the rider, and the driver is open to a 1-star rating or worse. I will not tip-beg, but I do let it slip that my policy is based on the economics. Yet rarely will the rider tune in to the idea that offering a sweetener may reverse the decision to not grant the ride. People seem to be kind of cheap in that respect.

But not every driver is restricting their range due to the fuel costs. The very destination the aforementioned paxes wished to go (and ever further) has drivers making the trek to here in order to drive in my locale. Yeah, they leave a major metro area to drive Uber/Lyft in a much less populous arena. _I suspect it is due to lower quality rides in their home locale_. Meanwhile, I am getting daily boost offers to drive to their home locale! I have to drive 1.5 to 2 hours to take advantage of a boost.

Except, I don't.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The 7 miles stated is a good start. I also read somewhere you don't get hidden tips over 7 miles, which I don't believe is always true but somewhat.

I'll still do the long ones for 20-30$+. You dont see enough of those anymore to make it on just 5 runs a day.

Starting to see the value of the 6-7$ runs for 1-2 miles.


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I'll now go no more than 7 total miles for an order. I'll also no longer take deliveries to areas where I'll have to dead mile back unless it's at least $3/mile.


I won’t go more than a mile for a pickup and try to keep deliveries to less than 3 miles. Around Chicago you go much further and it’s a dead zone


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yeah, I walk now. : )


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> How has the price of gas affected your routine?


yup won't leave my small town to do orders all orders are less than 10 miles and pay well for the most part I put $25.00 in yesterday and did $235 for 5.5 hours


----------



## TM6.5 (8 mo ago)

ColonyMark said:


> How has the price of gas affected your routine?



My minutes charges are $.65
My vehicle charges are $.65 a mile.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I’m just a part time 🐜 so I’ve pulled back to catering orders only.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I used to go out day and night now I just go out one or the other not both.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

No. But my net profit is *more* than it was 3 months ago.

Between $3.35 and $4.10 per gallon of regular (see image), it's literally been a *3¢ per mile increase* in my operating costs (29 average mpg blended city/highway) in the past 3 months (since Putin began his genocide offensive in Ukraine). With *my personal average of 11 total miles per trip* (from request to pickup to drop-off). That is costing me literally 33¢ more per trip average. Uber is giving me 45¢ (eats) and 55¢ (X) per trip.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> How has the price of gas affected your routine?


I have started delivering after dark.

I siphon gas where there are no street lights or Ring Door Bells.

My gas expense is nearly zero now.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I stopped working dinner for the most part. Too many drivers out and the offers are basically the same as lunch now. I never took anything over 7 miles prior and I still decline most over 5 miles anyways. Gas is getting too high though and the offers crappier by the day. Too many customers are putting on measly $2-$3 tips. If I didn't live in Florida I'd only do this on a bicycle. I'm looking to wrap this little venture up hopefully by July.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> I have started delivering after dark.
> 
> I siphon gas where there are no street lights or Ring Door Bells.
> 
> My gas expense is nearly zero now.


Lmao


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

We are approaching the heart of the summer months. I can't imagine the fuel costs running your air conditioner up to 8 hours per day to stay cool while making deliveries. The only other option would be serving deliveries drenched in sweat to a customer which is something I wouldn't recommend. Nothing worse than receiving a greasy paper bag from someone who looks homeless.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Yep. Only do breakfast from 4:00am to 8:00am. It's the only time it's busy enough for delivery.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> We are approaching the heart of the summer months. I can't imagine the fuel costs running your air conditioner up to 8 hours per day to stay cool while making deliveries. The only other option would be serving deliveries drenched in sweat to a customer which is something I wouldn't recommend. Nothing worse than receiving a greasy paper bag from someone who looks homeless.


When I'm doing a batch of (3+) consecutive deliveries with no rides in between and it's under 85°F, I usually kill the A/C just to shave a little cost. Over 85°F, no way I'm killing it because it's not worth it for me.


----------



## Motojuggs81 (10 mo ago)

I don't go out as much, and when I do I'm conscientious about staying within my local area. 

It's too bad, I enjoy doing this as a side-gig. But with the gas costs it's obviously becoming less and less profitable. I'm searching for other ways to make some side cash that DON'T involve my vehicle.


----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

With my "commute" to where the main market is where I live, I've slid towards going slower on the interstate even when I'm running a little "late" (that is, I won't arrive by 5 for dinner time.) Pretty much all vehicles lose efficiency above 55-60 mph due to air resistance. On deliveries, I still go full speed (up to 9 mph over the speed limit) but I do a bit more coasting as I approach turns and stops.

To get an idea of the fuel savings you can get with coasting to stopping points, with a conventional gas car, you are basically throwing away kinetic energy each time you brake. Your vehicle's kinetic energy is directly proportional to the _square_ of your speed, so, for example, 50 mph would have about twice as much kinetic energy as 35 mph. So if you coast down from 50 to 35 to a stop sign, say, you would only be dissipating about half as much kinetic energy to heat as if you just kept the full 50 all the way to the stop. I can see it with my car's overall average MPG for the day going up as I coast.

In other words, it takes twice as much fuel to do 0-50 mph as it does to do 0-35 or 35-50. Likewise, less energy (and fuel, in the end) is wasted if you coast 50-35 then brake 35-0 instead of maintaining 50 right up to the stop sign and then braking 50-0.

A 50 to 35 coast in this example still won't slow down deliveries (or people behind me) too much. I can still get "quick and efficient" compliments with UE doing it this way, and really, such driving accomplishes the best balance of both.

If you have a hybrid, you can actually recover some of this kinetic energy if you use the vehicle's regenerative braking right. Generally speaking, with hard stops, you'll recover less of the kinetic energy in battery charge than if you brake gently to moderately. I've driven a hybrid that indicates amount of "power" (using energy) or "charge" (charging the battery) and presumably once the charge indicator maxes out with the regenerative braking, anything more is lost.

So basically, I'm trying to improve overall MPG for my delivery days while still keeping deliveries fast enough for customers to think of me as fast.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

I speed less.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

VanKalDriver said:


> If you have a hybrid, you can actually recover some of this kinetic energy if you use the vehicle's regenerative braking right. Generally speaking, with hard stops, you'll recover less of the kinetic energy in battery charge than if you brake gently to moderately. I've driven a hybrid that indicates amount of "power" (using energy) or "charge" (charging the battery) and presumably once the charge indicator maxes out with the regenerative braking, anything more is lost.
> 
> So basically, I'm trying to improve overall MPG for my delivery days while still keeping deliveries fast enough for customers to think of me as fast.


I have a hybrid CR-V and a hybrid Accord. Both have paddles that I can use also to slow down the car while going down hills or when approaching a light. The - paddle, slows me down and generates energy for the battery Each time I press the - paddle, it slows the car down more and produces more energy. The amount of energy produced depends on how fast I am going while using the - paddle. Also, as you have mentioned, braking does exactly what you have mentioned above as well.

Of course while I am sitting waiting for orders, I am not using any gas at all. The ICE engine only fires up occasionally to recharge the battery. I have sat and watched as my fuel range decreased only 1 mile in an entire hour even with the AC/heat and headlights and radio going as well at night.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

VanKalDriver said:


> With my "commute" to where the main market is where I live, I've slid towards going slower on the interstate even when I'm running a little "late" (that is, I won't arrive by 5 for dinner time.) Pretty much all vehicles lose efficiency above 55-60 mph due to air resistance. On deliveries, I still go full speed (up to 9 mph over the speed limit) but I do a bit more coasting as I approach turns and stops.
> 
> To get an idea of the fuel savings you can get with coasting to stopping points, with a conventional gas car, you are basically throwing away kinetic energy each time you brake. Your vehicle's kinetic energy is directly proportional to the _square_ of your speed, so, for example, 50 mph would have about twice as much kinetic energy as 35 mph. So if you coast down from 50 to 35 to a stop sign, say, you would only be dissipating about half as much kinetic energy to heat as if you just kept the full 50 all the way to the stop. I can see it with my car's overall average MPG for the day going up as I coast.
> 
> ...


Im going to be honest with you. If it has gotten to the point where you have to monitor driving speeds to save on fuel costs it is time to park your vehicle. At this point it's just not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> How has the price of gas affected your routine?


I'm going on my second day not driving for GrubHub. My earnings are shit now anyway, but I figure it's better to save on gas than run around to make thirty or forty dollars.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> Im going to be honest with you. If it has gotten to the point where you have to monitor driving speeds to save on fuel costs it is time to park your vehicle. At this point it's just not worth it in my opinion.


So you don't deliver?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The 7 miles stated is a good start. I also read somewhere you don't get hidden tips over 7 miles, which I don't believe is always true but somewhat.
> 
> I'll still do the long ones for 20-30$+. You dont see enough of those anymore to make it on just 5 runs a day.
> 
> Starting to see the value of the 6-7$ runs for 1-2 miles.


There are DEFINITELY hidden tips over 7 miles.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ll take around 10 miles if it’s one pickup spot and going in the same direction. Obvi over $20.

Otherwise, I just freak out and bite my nails about where under the bridge would be the best location for my rare and vintage perfume collection…


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’ll take around 10 miles if it’s one pickup spot and going in the same direction. Obvi over $20.
> 
> Otherwise, I just freak out and bite my nails about where under the bridge would be the best location for my rare and vintage perfume collection…


Did you just go 420?



> he said, he told me: hic! ahem!
> he told me: smoke dope, eat soap, go home in a bubble! ha ha haa ha!


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

damn i hate to put myself in your shoes because i would constantly worry about gas price. pros of being a biker courier


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Of course.
I have upped my $ / mile ration. Very simple.
I prefer to go home with no deliveries than accept the crap they dish out.
Even yesterday, multiple orders for $2.75 for 8 - 12 miles. Can you believe the audacity?
Gas in my area hit $5.99 for regular last week. It is now sitting at $5.77 waiting for the next lunge forward.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> So you don't deliver?


I haven't delivered in quite awhile but being comfortable is a priority for me to enjoy my day. The small percentage of savings (like turning off a/c in summer heat) is not worth the inconvenience in my opinion. Rather work an extra hour and have cool air all day.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Gas prices are still around $4.70 in my area. I saw one station several days ago that had regular unleaded for $4.90 and mid grade for $4.95 just to keep both below $5. Usually there's $.20 difference between the two at that station.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> Gas prices are still around $4.70 in my area. I saw one station several days ago that had regular unleaded for $4.90 and mid grade for $4.95 just to keep both below $5. Usually there's $.20 difference between the two at that station.


It goes up every freaking day! It’s up to $4.90 where I buy. I hear people say don’t worry, it will go back down at some point. Yeah, maybe it will eventually go back down to $4.00 or $3.90


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> It goes up every freaking day! It’s up to $4.90 where I buy. I hear people say don’t worry, it will go back down at some point. Yeah, maybe it will eventually go back down to $4.00 or $3.90


Ours dropped a bit over the last few days. Lowest I've seen was $4.60 last night.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Boy oh boy, the smiles sure did disappear off their faces upon learning I would not take them that far. I avoid these scenarios at all cost because it is upsetting for the rider, and the driver is open to a 1-star rating or worse.


"Hi. I see we are going to XYZ. That's about a hundred miles. That is two hours driving time to get back to here. Fuel, wear on the car and my body. Two hours. I charge a fifty cent per mile fee for long trips. You don't have to pay it - I will cancel the ride with no liability or cost to you and you can try another driver. But, I just can't afford it. This fee needs to be paid, in cash before we leave town. Do we need to go to an ATM?"

Then shut up. Let them digest and make a decision. 
Easy peasy.

Back when I was doing this about 80% would see things my way. If not ... bye. "Good luck. Find an ant."


----------



## CasinoPlayer1969 (7 mo ago)

Hexonxonx said:


> Ours dropped a bit over the last few days. Lowest I've seen was $4.60 last night.


Ours dripped from $4.99 to $4.97. It drops slowly but rises quickly.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I think it's also likely that many otherwise pax-heavy drivers will ramp up their Eats output as a result.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I've updated since my last post. I won't accept anything over 3 miles period which is basically what I used to do when we couldn't see "expected tip". I won't go over draw bridges or railroad tracks either unless the offer is large and $10 plus at ping. I've cut my gas usage & miles in half I'm making slightly less but I factor in the saved gas it's worth where I am at. I've also cut my hours by a couple per day. UE I might receive one really good close offer per day (by good I mean customer tipped at least $10) and that's it. DD I accept is all typically less than 2 but not more than 3 mile $6-$8 runs and most don't pay anymore than that. It is what is.


----------



## christophersullivan1 (7 mo ago)

_Tron_ said:


> That has got to be the most common consequence of these higher prices. Still looking to see if anyone has calculated how much the fuel stipend ameliorates the higher cost of fuel (come on Seamus, make the calculation. You are our designated Mentat ;> ), but in general drivers of any ilk have to be far more conscious of dead miles.
> 
> Even though I drive an EV I am becoming more and more circumspect about long pickups and rides routing me outside my normal driving area. A few days ago I slipped up and only after starting a trip realized the couple had keyed in a destination 1.5 hours away. Boy oh boy, the smiles sure did disappear off their faces upon learning I would not take them that far. I avoid these scenarios at all cost because it is upsetting for the rider, and the driver is open to a 1-star rating or worse. I will not tip-beg, but I do let it slip that my policy is based on the economics. Yet rarely will the rider tune in to the idea that offering a sweetener may reverse the decision to not grant the ride. People seem to be kind of cheap in that respect.
> 
> ...


I used to love giving out longer rides. My strategy was to try to give out as many long rides in a day as possible. The higher gas prices make these rides not nearly as lucrative. So I tend to stay local and do deliveries instead, because you make more per mile.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> It goes up every freaking day! It’s up to $4.90 where I buy. I hear people say don’t worry, it will go back down at some point. Yeah, maybe it will eventually go back down to $4.00 or $3.90


At the risk of being repetitive, gas prices increase every single year in the spring and summer before trending downward again in the fall and winter. Here are all the reasons for that annual increase and decrease cycle:
Seasonal Gas Prices Explained


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> At the risk of being repetitive, gas prices increase every single year in the spring and summer before trending downward again in the fall and winter. Here are all the reasons for that annual increase and decrease cycle:
> Seasonal Gas Prices Explained


Yes, but this most recent price increase was unprecedented. There were clearly other factors involved.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> Yes, but this most recent price increase was unprecedented. There were clearly other factors involved.


Agreed. Two factors:

Worldwide economic recovery from pandemic labor imbalances
Temporary supply shortage due to Russia blacklist
This year has been different but we'll still see the seasonal bits just not as obvious.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m just curious which supply shortages are blamed on due to Russian sanctions? I mean, I blame my menopause on Putin just like the next guy (pun intended), but unless you’re in Europe, your shortages have diddly squat to do with Russia.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's just another roadblock in the supply chain. Less fuel, less raw commodity exports, higher prices.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Exemptions. Look into it. Or don’t. Either way it changes nothing.

Anywhooooo…


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m just curious which supply shortages are blamed on due to Russian sanctions? I mean, I blame my menopause on Putin just like the next guy (pun intended), but unless you’re in Europe, your shortages have diddly squat to do with Russia.


Exactly. Biden knows that if he would only allow fracking, we'd have all the oil we need. I know we can't import oil from Russia because of their actions in Ukraine, but he could at least relax some of his restrictions rather than rely on OPEC to produce more oil.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Fracking was dropped by the producers when oil went to zero, it was no longer profitable.

Now the shale com companies refuse to reinvest in those fields.

Sure, blame it all on the president. All the world's problems are because of just one guy.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The United States gets less than 8% of all its imported oil from Russia. Just sayin’.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That's not how commodity markets work. All the raw material markets are interconnected.

Contract prices are all determined by futures exchanges, has nothing to do with who ships it or who takes delivery.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> The United States gets less than 8% of all its imported oil from Russia. Just sayin’.


Are you slyly attempting to open a can of energy worms?
I will say just one thing. And this was downplayed or not played at all in the US.
Germany and Italy, announced the other day that they are placing their coal powered electrical plants on standby.
I leave it to you to research who begged them to not become dependant on Russian gas and oil.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> Are you slyly attempting to open a can of energy worms?


I'm ok with it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

It is what it is. I have my own opinion, but I have no desire to argue with anyone about anything. Like it or not, agree or not, fair or not. It’s moot.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Fracking was dropped by the producers when oil went to zero, it was no longer profitable.
> 
> Now the shale com companies refuse to reinvest in those fields.
> 
> Sure, blame it all on the president. All the world's problems are because of just one guy.


Yep.

Who in their right mind would invest in expensive production and logistics capital improvements at this time?

Many nations are actively trying to make the petroleum industry disappear.

Time for them to maximize profits before they are regulated out of business.

However, governments and petroleum producers should provide major discounts at the gas pump for specific food delivery drivers.

Specifically, for me.

I have been trying to negotiate for months with various gasoline retailers to provide me with a card that would only charge me $1.25 per gallon.

I even tried to negotiate up to $1.99 per gallon.

Alas, no takers.

But, I will persevere. Wish me luck.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> I have been trying to negotiate for months with various gasoline retailers to provide me with a card that would only charge me $1.25 per gallon.
> I even tried to negotiate up to $1.99 per gallon.
> Alas, no takers.
> 
> But, I will persevere. Wish me luck.


You need more than luck.
Why would they do that?
Sell to you at a loss ... ?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You need more than luck.
> Why would they do that?
> Sell to you at a loss ... ?


Yes.

Sell it to me at a loss;

Because I am special.

Started post on a serious point to get to the satire at the end.

All drivers are complaining about fuel expenses.

But gas costs what it costs. Nothing drivers can do about it.

Except to abandon the business, which seems to be your mantra.

Reading posts from drivers who no longer have skin in the game is boring and tedious.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It takes either hybrid or electric wheels, or a tiny 4 cylinder.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Methinks the tax credit per mile will go up, too. Just a hunch, no reason.




Judge and Jury said:


> Reading posts from drivers who no longer have skin in the game is boring and tedious.


But they’re so serious though! Cracks me up.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It already did go up, if you weren't being facetious.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Except to abandon the business, which seems to be your mantra.


I have abandoned businesses that were not profitable.
I admit it - a quitter.

I am a retired Real Estate Broker.
During the foreclosure years my wife and I (she's an agent) processed foreclosures for a couple of major banks. We had two counties (Shasta and Tehama) and closed upwards of three properties a week.
We were IC's. Just like an Uber driver. We were given assignments that we didn't have to accept, but if we cherry picked too much - they just didn't offer us any more properties. (Deplatformed).
What we made was dictated up front - take it or leave it.

Towards the end of that whole mess, the Asset Manager of the banks started getting stingy. Some of the fees got so low that I was barely breaking even -- and THAT is not why I work. 
I work for PROFIT. 

I 'fired' two large banks. It's real simple: "Due to recent fee structure changes we are unable to serve you as an account. We will complete assignments that we currently are working, but we will not be accepting any new work. It has been a pleasure associating with you to date."

I drove for Uber for two weeks when I realized that this is NOT something to depend on. Then, they started cutting rates to where I was barely breaking even. I dunno how or why you guys do this because I came to the "leave em" conclusion a long, long time ago - and rates have been cut even more and costs have skyrocketed.

I suspect that ya'll are just not that smart. In fact, it is the only conclusion that makes sense. Up till now, good jobs were plentiful (though I think _that's_ about to change too).

So, yes, I am The King of quitting unprofitable 'businesses'. 
Being a poker player I have always subscribed to 'fold a bad hand as quickly as possible and without looking back'. 
I have found that life does not like a vacuum. When something bad goes away, it makes room for something better to come along. This has always worked for me, in just about any relationship: business, personal, romantic, a poker game ... if it's not good - I bail. Life is too short to be miserable.
And Uber is misery.

So, I come here to cast pearls before swine, try to explain that ya'll don't _have_ to do this; when someone gets to whining too much about things that they can not change I try to offer solutions. 
There are so many things that they CAN change, if they weren't so afraid of change. And, at some point ya gotta figure that you have little to lose. The most you can lose is ... Uber? Really?

Anyway, yea, I am the King of Quit.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I have abandoned businesses that were not profitable.
> I admit it - a quitter.
> 
> I am a retired Real Estate Broker.
> ...


That's actually a pretty good statement.

Although pretty much every real business I've ever worked in has gone under or been replaced by tech. 

Hard to quit something when there's no replacement.

So that's how it goes. Our good jobs get replaced by technology and outsourcing. Finding something that has already gone away is the hard part.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> So that's how it goes. Our good jobs get replaced by technology and outsourcing. Finding something that has already gone away is the hard part.


Then look around.
What is needed?
Who needs it?

How can you get in the middle of that and make a buck?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Then look around.
> What is needed?
> Who needs it?
> 
> How can you get in the middle of that and make a buck?


At this point everything leads back to established business, or professional service with high barrier to entry.

Starting a new business takes so long to get your money back, it's not even interesting to me. Anything I start today can be replaced in 5 minutes.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I have abandoned businesses that were not profitable.
> I admit it - a quitter.
> 
> I am a retired Real Estate Broker.
> ...


Omg.

A wall of text from a poster with no skin in the game.

Boastful, boring and tedious.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> At this point everything leads back to established business, or professional service with high barrier to entry.
> 
> Starting a new business takes so long to get your money back, it's not even interesting to me. Anything I start today can be replaced in 5 minutes.


So, you're saying that it's all hopeless?
Uber is all there is.
Right?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> So, you're saying that it's all hopeless?
> Uber is all there is.
> Right?


I'm involved in 5 businesses or so.

Surprisingly it's been amazon deliveries that have been the most profitable recently.

The cost of owning a business has gone up 40% over the past 12-18 months, and passing these costs along to the consumer is like staring at a wall. Noone cares what YOU pay, only what THEY pay.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> That's actually a pretty good statement.


Which part? Sounded like Charlie Brown’s teacher to me. You do realize this is the same person who seriously replied to @Judge and Jury about his - cough - gas price negotiations? 😂

I meet so many geniuses here though! Every Moon cycle. Can’t wait for the next one!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I'm not picking favorites, unless you're coming over for some late nite ice cream.

I don't care about or pay attention to every post.

Simply put, businesses come and go. We are late stage business cycle, hence going.

Alot of these business will either adapt or go under.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m just curious which supply shortages are blamed on due to Russian sanctions? I mean, I blame my menopause on Putin just like the next guy (pun intended), but unless you’re in Europe, your shortages have diddly squat to do with Russia.





Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m just curious which supply shortages are blamed on due to Russian sanctions? I mean, I blame my menopause on Putin just like the next guy (pun intended), but unless you’re in Europe, your shortages have diddly squat to do with Russia.


Sanctions force buyers to seek other sellers and those sellers, given that oil is a global product, charge more due to that increased demand on them.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> Exactly. Biden knows that if he would only allow fracking, we'd have all the oil we need. I know we can't import oil from Russia because of their actions in Ukraine, but he could at least relax some of his restrictions rather than rely on OPEC to produce more oil.


The ignorance on display here is blatant.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I carry cardboard signs when uber is slow, I use them to beg for money at a nearby corner. My favorite and very good money-maker is this one. Help me, my wife ran off with a younger guy, need money to buy and send him a thank you card. 😊 😄 🤣 😂


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> The ignorance on display here is blatant.


Whatever. The fact is Biden screwed up. Enough said.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> Whatever. The fact is Biden screwed up. Enough said.


Stop believing the propaganda they push.on The gateway pundit. You'll thank me later.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Let's get back on topic and leave the politics out. I would hate to think that a thread in the "Delivery" sub forum would have to be moved to the "Politics" forum. That would be a first.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Let's get back on topic and leave the politics out. I would hate to think that a thread in the "Delivery" sub forum would have to be moved to the "Politics" forum. That would be a first.


See? He came in like _a wrecking ball!_

Toldjaso! 😂


----------

